# ?FUSE King Crown Gloves?



## heup (7. August 2008)

hi  
ich krieg von meinen griffen immer blasen zwischen daumen und zeigefinger und unterm kleinen finger.....

helfen Handschuhe beim fahren??
ich hatte mir die King Crown Gloves in braun von FUSE ausgesucht..........bringt das was oder....nicht ?

bin für antworten dankbar ...........heup

PS:fahre die neuen(?) van homan grips - habe gehört, das die wohl zu den besten griffe gehören sollen......also....an den griffen kann es nit liegen..weil ich die blasen auch von den griffen von meinem kumpelkriege und auch von den von meinem alten rad.......


----------



## Hertener (7. August 2008)

Mir haben da die "Gorilla" Gloves von KING-KONG geholfen. Hatte immer ziemliche Probleme mit dem rechten Daumen, der am Bremshebel gerieben hat. Die Handschuhe sind wirklich gut, neigen aber dazu, sich relativ schnell aufzulösen. Seit ich ohne Bremsen unterwegs bin, brauche ich auch keine Handschuhe mehr und so habe ich nun gleich zwei Probleme weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (7. August 2008)

ok danke...ich werde mir mal die "
gorilla's" angucken


----------



## heup (7. August 2008)

hmmmm......die gorilla gloves gefallen mir gut...vor allem in schwarz....
wie ist das eig. mit den größen?/wie kann man herausfinden welche größe man hat?
XL, L und M sind ausverkauft.


----------



## gmozi (7. August 2008)

heup schrieb:


> hmmmm......die gorilla gloves gefallen mir gut...vor allem in schwarz....
> wie ist das eig. mit den größen?/wie kann man herausfinden welche größe man hat?
> XL, L und M sind ausverkauft.



Gerade bei so wichtigen Dingen wie Handschuhen, würde ich mich nicht auf irgendwelche Größenangaben verlassen. Der beste Weg ist es definitiv, Handschuhe im Laden zu testen!


----------



## heup (7. August 2008)

ok...muss dann aber nach hamburg zum flair BMX! da ist der laden voll mit KING KONG sachen!

danke danke


----------



## der stimp (8. August 2008)

kann der sache nur zustimmen, handschuhe im laden anzuprobieren. 
manchmal mag ein modell das echt jeder toff findet auch partout nicht richtig sitzen wollen.


----------



## heup (13. Oktober 2008)

wie schauts den überhaupt mit den odyssey power gloves aus?


----------



## man1x (13. Oktober 2008)

probiers doch einfach mal mit anderen griffen.
nur weil die van homans zu den "besten" ( woran wird das festgemacht?) gehören heißt es ja nicht gleich, dass jeder damit zu recht kommt.
außerdem fuhr der erfinder als die neu waren glaub ich hauptsächlich mit handschuhen ( keine garantie  )
edwins sind zb sehr weich, ich hatte trotzdem starke hornhaut.
jetzt hab ich fly ruben die härter sind aber keine hornhaut mehr.
musste halt n paar griffe durchprobieren bis du die idealen für dich gefunden hast.


----------



## heup (13. Oktober 2008)

ja... ich hatte auch schon die animal edwin delarosa griffe ins viesier(?) genommen...


----------



## Stirni (14. Oktober 2008)

visier 

WTP rhombus sind nicht zu empfehlen,viel zu dick und zu weich!
die gaaaanz dünnen s&m logo grips dagegen sind sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (14. Oktober 2008)

hää???
ist das 'n gummischlauch mit flansch oder ist da auch irgendwo profil????


----------



## Stirni (14. Oktober 2008)

profil!aber nur gaaanz gaanz klein 
ist wahrscheinlic persönlicher geschmack,aber ich mag griffe erst richtig,wenn die dünn werden und sich das profil angerieben hat usw.! und da kann ich den griff von anfang an so fahren


----------



## RISE (14. Oktober 2008)

Bei Griffen schwöre ich auf Odi Longnecks. Wird nur etwas unangenehm, wenn man schwitzt, dann rutschen sie. 
Handschuhmäßig bin ich mit den Fox Incline ganz gut gefahren, weiß aber nicht mehr, obs die noch gibt. Die waren dünn, angenehm und da war im Gegensatz zu Fox und allen anderen Handschuhen kein hässlicher Aufdruck drauf.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (14. Oktober 2008)

Griffe fahre ich am liebsten mit Mushroom Profil, RISE hat schon einen genannt, der von FIT ist auch sehr angenehm.
Handschuhe hab ich nur im Winter an, und find ich die von Fit sehr gut, hab die jetzt auch schon 2 Jahre, fahre aber nur am WE


----------



## heup (14. Oktober 2008)

hat jetzt mal nichts mit'm thema zu tun aber....

kennt jemand die seite die in einem thread mal angesprochen wurde , wo man sich die farben an einem bmx selbst variieeren kann???


----------



## Stirni (15. Oktober 2008)

hmm
www.bmxtreme.co.uk und da auf bike builder oder customizer oder so
und www.strictlybmx.com und da auf customizer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (15. Oktober 2008)

jaa genau....bmxtreme....ich hab immer .com eingegeben...?!

danke!!


----------

